# Pilote Galaxy 240 electric schematic



## 121497 (Mar 18, 2009)

For some time now we've got a really hard problem to solve with our electrics. Therefor I'm disparately looking for a electric schematic of a Pilote Galaxy 240. Plz reply or send a PM if you can help me with this one.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi

I'll have a look in our 'van tomorrow, I don't think we've got a full wiring diagram, but will check. 
Have you tried Hayes leisure? They are normally very helpful, and if they can't get it, they would go direct to Pilote. Get the serial number (on a plate to the bottom right of the habitation dooe on ours).

Sorry, as you aren't a subscriber you can't use the PMs, if you run out of the 5 posts, you will need to subscriber - £10 well spent!


----------



## 121497 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm from Holland and did contact some local dealers which didn't help very much, guess they want me to bring the camper in to let them check it out. The problem is that a main fuse is blowing only when the move, some times after a few meters, other times after hundreds of kilometers. These kind of problems are hard to troubleshoot and a dealer probably just report everything is fine and lay down a fat bill.

So thanks for pointing out Hayes Leisure to me, I've just mailed them and hope for the best.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi there - didn't realise you were in NL! 

Did we meet you in the village at the bottom of the Verdon Gorge, by the lake (sorry, can't remember the name of the village  ) a couple of years ago? We drove onto the parking aire & my wife said look - another Pilote Galaxy, then we realised it was a 240, and the Dutch lady with the 'van realised ours was a 240 as well!! We had a nice chat & compared 'vans.....
We don't see many around, as you may realise :wink: 

Hope you find what you need :wink: . I will check our van handbook later.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just getting back - no wiring / schematic in the handbook, sorry!


----------



## 121497 (Mar 18, 2009)

No problem, thanks for the trouble anyway. It wasn't us you've met in the village at the bottom of the Verdon Gorge. We've never seen another Galaxy 240 in real live other than our own, we've once seen a Galaxy 280 though. Even in France (it's land of origin) they seem rare as we've been there and drove through France several times we've not seen a 240.


----------



## tiddytime (Sep 20, 2015)

*wiring problems.*

Hi There, just looking on this site to see if anybody can help. we also have a A class pilote galaxy 240 motorhome with electrical problems,
on the 230/240 volt side the interior lights don't work, and on the 12 volt side nothing work, dont seam to be able to get hold of a schematic
could be as simple as a fuse somewhere that I cant find, battery shows full charge,


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sorry not go the 240 any more! But there are no 240v interior lights, only 12v. Do the 240v mains sockets work? Check out the fuses on the mains input - in the wardrobe? Also check out your fuses on the wiring above the leisure battery, this could be the reason why the 12v lights aren't working.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

tiddytime said:


> Hi There, just looking on this site to see if anybody can help. we also have a A class pilote galaxy 240 motorhome with electrical problems,
> on the 230/240 volt side the interior lights don't work, and on the 12 volt side nothing work, dont seam to be able to get hold of a schematic
> could be as simple as a fuse somewhere that I cant find, battery shows full charge,


 Not familiar with the electrical equipment fitted to the 240 but I'd guess it is an Electrobloc and would suggest that the fault will be found to be with the control.

.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

John

there was no electrobloc on my 1999 model, just some pretty basic wiring & spade fuses!!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> John
> 
> there was no electrobloc on my 1999 model, just some pretty basic wiring & spade fuses!!


Mike, only had earlier (1993 MX78 and later (2005 G600, 2010 P720 and 2008 G733) they have all had some form of control unit, admittedly the earlier one was a bit basic, can't for the life of me remember exactly what it was though.
Basically what I was suggesting is that there will be a central point for the input of 230 volt and the charging / distribution of the 12 volt, which is where I am sure the problem will be.
.


----------

